# My adoption story



## CatMom13 (Mar 2, 2015)

I've had a cat my whole life...well most of it.
When I was 9 years old, we adopted a sweet boy from our local humane society. He was 4 months old. We bonded, and as I grew up, fell in love with him. He was my best friend, my "kid", the love of my life. He followed me everywhere I went, slept in my hair, and loved me through 14 years of life.

Sadly, he passed away in June 2014. He suffered from kidney failure, and I had to make the choice to end his suffering. I was devastated. I thought I would never love anyone else. 

But here I am. I decided I was ready. I missed the purring, the meowing, the cuddles, and most of all, the companionship.

I set out on my quest to adopt a kitty. I knew I wanted a boy. 
I checked my humane society, but didnt seem to click with anyone.
I checked another local shelter, but never heard back from them. (Yelp reviews show that this is a common theme with this shelter)

My mom, being the wonderful person she is, scoured PetFinder daily, sending me links to kitties she thought would be good.

I ended up leaving work early to check out another local shelter. I was taken to their cat room, and as I rounded the corner, the sweetest meow greeted me. A sweet, 3 year old tabby boy. Rubbing his head against his cage, meowing at me, and purring. He was the one. I took him home that night, and I am so in love. He is the sweetest cat I've ever met. He loves to lie on my lap, or in my arms while I read, or surf the web. I've had him five days, and he has already brought me so much joy. He gets along with our dog, and even though everyone in my family is mildly allergic to cats 
(me especially, as I'm allergic to both dander and saliva), he doesn't seem to bother us. A few sneezes here and there, but we all feel great!

He reminds me so much of my old cat in so many ways. I still miss my old baby, but I am so happy to give this boy (who I've named Henry) a home and a life full of love!

So that's our story. Thanks for reading!
:kittyball


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww....I'm so happy, you and Henry found each other!
He sounds like a very special and sweet kitty!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a great story. I do believe cats chose their people.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It sounds like he's the perfect kitty for you!  He definitely loves you already too!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That's a great story. I am so glad it worked out and good for you to keep looking for the right one.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Such a great story! I'm so happy you found your new furbaby from a shelter - and an older kitty at that! Thank you for adopting! May you both have many, many happy years together!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh love this story and seems a match made in heaven.


----------

